# A Baby Crow Named: D U N K!



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

You may have read my thread: Spunkie needs your help, and if so, you also learned the sad news that Spunkie did not make it. Well, a couple of days after his death, my heart still heavy within me at not being able to save him god seemed to have a plan: another rescue - be always ready to lend a helping hand to all our fine feathered friends. 

I was at my usual spot at the duck pond to feed the farels and ducks when low and behold, I heard the loud squawking of 2 parent crows trying to get their little baby, who was on the ground, to fly up to them and away from ground danger. However, he was not as yet able to do that. I watched him hopping on the rocks by the pond, trying to get a drink of water and crying to his parents. Children were showing concern, as well as a few adults. However, I had been recently told by a vet by way of their printed material, DON'T TOUCH THAT BIRD! that it is best to leave a fledgling alone on the ground, as it is not unusual for them to leave the nest 2 or 3 days before they can fly and the parents will continue to feed it and look after it. Meanwhile, he falls into the pond and begins to drown as his disraught parents are crying loudly. I fished him out and put him on the ground, only to see him fall in again. This was more than I could bear, so I fished him out again and took him home. I named him "Dunk" for obvious reasons. The pond is a very dirty place, a manmade one with far too many geese and ducks on it who turn the pond into a poop cesspool. That night, he got a high fever and was breathing with labour, mouth open a half-inch, not a good sign. I had just watched Spunkie die very similarly. This time, I was determined to not lose Dunk this way. I began to syringe feed clear, warm water into him which cooled him down. I talked soothingly to him as I held him on my chest, wrapped in a towell. Every 10-15 minutes he would overheat again, and I would give him more water. This went on for 2 days; then the fever broke. I formula fed him the first 3 days, small amounts at a time, every 2 hours or so. By day 4 he was moved to catfood, rolled in flour, then rolled into worm shape. Now he is eating like a horse. He drinks alot of water. It is as if he is afraid that someone will take the water away from him and he will not have it anymore. He is the most adorable little thing. He loves me and sits on my shoulder. I take him back to the park every day and let him see and be seen by his parents and fellow flock members who pelt me with small twigs with leaves ripped from the tree, and are trying to get him to "RUN!!!!" But he seems to sense that until he can fly, he will not stand a chance of survival and will not go yet. When he is ready and able to fly, he will know and I must let him return to the flock. But it makes me feel so good to know that I am helping Dunk have a fighting chance in the wild. Letting him go will not be easy. He loves me and I love him, but "free, if at all possible" is what he deserves to have. So there it is, people: THE STORY OF A CROW NAMED: D U N K


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job! Amazing save!

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi lindy lou, glad you get to care for a baby crow they are my absolute favorite!
i just want to give you a little advice about his diet.
they are very prone to metabolic bone disease if not fed the proper diet, i have saw the devastating effects on one last year, the poor baby had fractures all over his body when he was brought to me with only being fed by the finders for a 2 weeks.
formula like the fons diet (formula for nestling songbirds) is good for when he's little, you can make more of a mash with it and use a small spoon to scoop it into that big fat mouth.
as he gets older and begins to eat on his own you really need to feed him whole adult mice along with soaked puppy and kitten kibble, scrambled eggs.
they also like cooked chicken legs, cherries, grapes n other fruits.
and of course a few peanuts here and there, i also offer a little dish of large parrot seed mix
make sure u sprinkle calcium, and avian vitamins onto his food everyday.
the mice are the most important part of his diet, they have everything they need in that little package they even store vitamin d in their bodies.
i would give him 2-4 a day, i know it's gross and sad but it's very important


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Well done, your vetinarian is an IDIOT. For someone who is supposed to care for animals and birds.The advice he gave is not always right.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Way to go!!! You have good instincts - so glad you were there to help out this young bird!


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Good save!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Good job!! Just to let you know, when I was a teenager I had a pet crow for three years. He also was young and could not fly. There where kids throwing rocks at him, so I tool hom home and raised him, he was my best friend. He would be at my bedroom window cawing to wake me up in the mornings, follow me to school too, he did everything with me. He lived 3 years. He died diving at a car. I was heart broke for a very long time. They make great pets and I would have to say, they are the smartest of all birds. I sure would love to have another one for a pet one day. Thank you for helping him!!! *


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Pictures?????


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks, rackerman.....you may enjoy reading the poem I wrote and just posted called "Brother Crow" LOL
I believe I put it under "Stories"


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

lindylou said:


> thanks, rackerman.....you may enjoy reading the poem I wrote and just posted called "Brother Crow" LOL
> I believe I put it under "Stories"


I will look for it and read it!! Thank you....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great rescue. I am so glad he is doing so good and getting ready for the big world.

You have done a great job with him.

Reti


----------

